# Goodbye my beautiful bino ladies



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tuesday I said goodbye to both my albino girls. 

KeiLei started having almost imperceptible back leg issues about 6 months ago. It was a fleeting stiffness, and sometimes foot wobble that whenever I saw it made me wonder if this was the start of WHS. KeiLei was a big gal who walked low to the ground. She was also blind. She went downhill quickly to not being able to walk at all and being blind, she would loose track of where she was. Her blindness had never affected her before and to see her looking so lost was heartbreaking. Had she not been blind I would have held off a bit longer but she seemed so scared when she couldn't figure out where she was. 

Penelope had one of those oral tumours that sneak up on us. It was in the roof of her mouth so was quite advanced before she showed any signs. Monday night was the first I could actually see it and she also had a protrusion of skin in the corner of her eye. By the next afternoon her eye was starting to bulge. 

They were both beautiful girls but different as night and day. KeiLei was a big plump cuddle bug who rarely raised a quill. Penny was a long slim runners body, shy and prickly but in recent months was being very social as long as I limited touching her. 

This is the first time in 9 years that I haven't had an albino and my hedgie room is so empty.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your girls, Nancy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry that both your albino beauties are gone. They were very lucky to have had you caring for them.

I send good thoughts and love your way.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww  so sorry for your losses 

*hugs*


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hugs Nancy!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhh I am sooo sorry to hear this...-hugs-


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your girls.  (hugs)


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Nancy, two losses in one day? I'm so very sorry.  It's hard enough losing one cherished pet. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry, big hugs


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It would be so hard to lose two at the same time  They were very loved! Sending well wishes and hugs to you!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, to lose both at once is so heart wrenching. I'm sure they both loved you just as much as you loved them. Big hugs to you and yours.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Nancy, I am so sorry. I remember when you got KeiLei. You love each and every one of your hedgies so much. I can't make you feel better. I can only tell you that your little hedgies have such a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry. They had a great a life with you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Nancy


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Saying goodbye is such a difficult part of ownership, 
The loss of one is bad enough but two is such a sad experence.
I'm glad they were your's as from the posts they were in a very happy home
with a responsible owner who really loved them.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

My condolences Nancy, that's tough. no more suffering or being scared anymore.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*hugs* I know the pain of loosing two in a short time. I'm so sorry for you lost. May they rest in peace.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh Nancy,

I am so sorry.

You gave them an ideal life, you can take comfort in that they knew they were loved and taken care of.

I am sorry you had to lose both at the same time.

Big hugs to you.

<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>

Donna and Nara


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

i'm really sorry for your lose.
i know how it feels to lose a pet, their family no matter how big or small
they know that they were loved.. 
sorry..


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i am really sorry nancy


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy, I'm so very sorry to hear about the girls. Just the other day I thought of emailing you to see how Penelope was doing.  I know it never gets any easier to let them go. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Nancy.  *HUGS*


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss, Nancy


----------

